

Ask HN: What do you think of my Recipe Search Engine? - kbrower

I am building a Recipe Search Engine that lets you search and modify your search by saying whether or not you have an ingredient. The current version has 1/2 a million recipes indexed. I have been tweaking the UI for awhile, but I still am unsatisfied. Any suggestions?<p>thanks,
kris<p>http://www.recipepuppy.com
======
obxerve
I searched by "ingredients" and got a selection of recipes, but when I used
the exact same search term on "keyword" search, I got nada.

I understand the difference, but you know the gold standard. I suggest to
"emulate" Google: one search box only please.

As a cook myself, I like the idea, but honestly, I don't see how the pay model
will be popular. I can do exactly the same thing in Google if I enter the
exact search term as for your web site, and then add the word "recipe" to the
search term. And other recipe sites will do as well. So I am not sure how you
can get away from ad-supported revenue model. Good luck nonetheless.

BTW, I agree about the logo comment. Maybe you can try to change the web site
name or create a cute story about why use the "puppy".

------
kyro
Less words, more pastel colors. And your logo doesn't quite invigorate my
appetite.

~~~
mahmud
yeah, if anything, there is more high quality stock photography of food than
anything else (except maybe or sunsets and plants.)

he can even dynamically set the background based on the searched recipe. A
query for a Thai dish should return in nice page with images of delicious thai
dishes, of course, respecting the site's branding.

You can't really ask for premium memberships when the site doesn't do anything
to "fence" the user in. I should feel like I'm in an exclusive place different
from all others. Right now I have to engage my brain and tell myself "this is
a recipe site, this is a recipe site, this is a recipe site ..."

------
omouse
I don't get it. Why would anyone register for a topic-specific search site?

What features are there aside from searching?

------
rfreytag
don't require comma separation use spaces like google and assume (or tell)
people to quote multi-word ingredients (like "ice cream").

------
kbrower
clickable link: <http://www.recipepuppy.com>

